# Rattlesnake alert!



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

what, you didn't kill it immediately so that you guys could have a safe passage through it?? #unsafe


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Snake is still in the eddy as of this morning, but he is dead. I did not kill it.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

*Tastes like................*

Dibs on the Drumsticks!


----------

